# How do you determine whether you need to file an FBAR or not?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

As long as you have a foreign bank account as an American abroad, you need to check your bank statements. An FBAR is required every year if you *have over $10,000 total from all your foreign financial accounts at any one time during the year. *This means if you had $10,010 for one day, you still need to file an FBAR. Submit the FBAR via the BSA E filing system or better yet – through the MyExpatTaxes software!

The FBAR is due on April 15th every year to coincide with the tax date for Americans both inland and overseas. However, if you missed out on the filing date, there is no reason to stress. *The FBAR has an automatic extension for expats to file until October 15th of that tax year.*


----------

